# Bling-bling



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

My 10 year old son shot this opening morning. I been hunting waterfowl for 17 years and never got a bird with bling It's all good his excitement was worth it. I have a feeling this is my year.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!! Looks like the calling class worked


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> AWESOME!!!!! Looks like the calling class worked


The calling class is one of the best things i done to help me with duck hunting. I'm not calling every duck I see in but I'm learning how to read the ducks when I should shoot at them or have them work the decoys and the call. It's amazing watching them respond to the call.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome!!! I expected to see another local goose band when I clicked on the thread but always get excited when I see duck bands, way cooler!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

That s great Cody. Tell him congratulations for me.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> awesome!!! I expected to see another local goose band when I clicked on the thread but always get excited when I see duck bands, way cooler!


It is even better when it is shot by a kid!!!!!


----------



## coachchris (Dec 5, 2010)

Good Job! I still am waiting for my first bling.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Way to go on the band. I hope you share where it was banded at. I have a friend that shot a gw teal that was banded and it was from Alaska. Congrats Again!!!


----------



## one8sevenn (Mar 27, 2012)

Very Nice, I would have loved to hunt at his age. I had to wait until I was 12. I feel old now. Nice Bird.


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

Love to see duck bands. Still waiting on a teal band which may never happen. Congrats on an awsome trophy. Lets hear some info on the bird.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

A banded gadwall?!?! I love seeing that kids are getting some bands. Looks pretty happy about it too. Nice shooting.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am glad you are learning to read birds and things. I missed your second post earlier Cody. It makes duck hunting so much more fun when you start trying to read and work birds. At least it did for me. I hope the class was useful to those that participated. It was certainly a fun group.
I have been having a good time working birds myself. I haven't been out as much as I would like, but that's the breaks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome congrats to him.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Finally got the info on the band...i sent off for it in October but no info on the bird at the time. The bird hatched in 2011 or earlier and banded on 01-28-12 in San Antonio, New Mexico. Hope everyone had an awesome waterfowl season and cant wait to hit it next season!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Cody Freeman said:


> Finally got the info on the band...i sent off for it in October but no info on the bird at the time. The bird hatched in 2011 or earlier and banded on 01-28-12 in San Antonio, New Mexico. Hope everyone had an awesome waterfowl season and cant wait to hit it next season!


That is very cool. Not too often you get birds banded in their wintering areas. :O||:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice! San Antonio would put it as being banded at the Bosque del Apache NWR on the Rio Grande. I know a guy down there that shot a banded gadwall last year that had been banded at Farmington Bay, there must be groups of ducks from our area that winter down there every year. That's some really cool info!


----------

